# What do you love about the Philippines?



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Bayanihan - the spirit of community and togetherness.

The Bayanihan Spirit | The Mixed Culture

It's something we had in the West when I was a kid in the 50/60s (and even earlier during WW2 before my birth) but which has largely disappeared. Is it adversity that brings out the best in people?


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

soulman1949 said:


> Bayanihan - the spirit of community and togetherness.
> 
> <Snip>
> 
> It's something we had in the West when I was a kid in the 50/60s (and even earlier during WW2 before my birth) but which has largely disappeared. Is it adversity that brings out the best in people?


I'll have to think on the answer to part 1 what I love about it (most), but as to what we had when younger, I think two things ruined all of that in a sense: (1) technology and the faceless interaction it's created (which is funny, cause here I am and tech has also improved life in so many ways as well). (2) a lot of destruction of the family unit in the west Coupled with policies that now, in West (esp the USA) Prevent kids from being out and about with just each other and no adults; so, that kids never learn that interaction we all did when I'd simply go 2 blocks down the street by age 3 by myself and play with another kid. Do that now as a parent, and darned if CPS, etc do not take your kids and charge you with neglect! 

It's sad what you noted, because including me, we now move around and you hardly even Know your neighbors unless you make a conscious effort. Used to be that just came naturally because you were outside and interacting.

Great Question!


----------



## panayjim (Apr 15, 2015)

I am in total agreement to the aforementioned comments. In some ways, living in the PI is traveling back in time to a different mindset and cultural interaction level. People here are inter-dependent to a much higher degree and as a result, in both positive and negative terms, are forced to interact more intimately in order to survive. Thats the evolutionary human norm for our species. When it gets to the point that you no longer need other people or no longer have to use your major muscles on a daily basis to survive, you lose part of what it is to be a human being.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The warm weather year round and low cost housing or spot to live (been here 5 years) nothing else, I don't dare tell me true feelings I'll get banned, but my gullibility and pity factor has left the room, it took me 3 years to start seeing through this fog of happiness and happy people. 

This is the living spot for a Gilligan and very gullible people, those that need a quick life due to a bad life (who love it) or a spot for someone who can somehow have total regulation of guests and in-laws and gates, if you want to be happy it takes allot of money and its all fake, if you can live with that, you'll love it here.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Being able to quit work at 48 ha ha...


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> This is the living spot for a Gilligan and very gullible people, those that need a quick life due to a bad life (who love it) or a spot for someone who can somehow have total regulation of guests and in-laws and gates, if you want to be happy it takes allot of money and its all fake, if you can live with that, you'll love it here.


Harsh words but maybe your experiences have not been as positive as mine. Our friends and neighbours are a great bunch and, with only a couple of exceptions, are not spongers with their hands permanently outstretched. I have been warmly accepted by my g/fs batch mates and the neighbours. Sure there are things I miss about the UK and there are things that frustrate me over here but overall, I'd rather be here in the Philippines than on my own in the UK. Chacun à son goût.

A


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*No in-laws or family member nearby*



soulman1949 said:


> Harsh words but maybe your experiences have not been as positive as mine. Our friends and neighbours are a great bunch and, with only a couple of exceptions, are not spongers with their hands permanently outstretched. I have been warmly accepted by my g/fs batch mates and the neighbours. Sure there are things I miss about the UK and there are things that frustrate me over here but overall, I'd rather be here in the Philippines than on my own in the UK. Chacun à son goût.
> 
> A


I noticed you didn't mention any family members or in-laws that could be the key why it's so good for you.


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

True, and my g/f's very careful with money. Her parents are no longer alive, her son is married and he and his wife and their son live in town, her daughter is married and living in Switzerland. She's only close to one local sister and one in Cavite so we don't have the permanently outstretched hands thing!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cheap living cost,good foods ,seas,beautiful women everywhere(i rarely look)&#55357;&#56832;my family.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cheap living cost,good foods ,seas,beautiful women everywhere(i rarely look)😀my family.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, the women here are so beautiful it's utterly amazing. And friendly. And they love to giggle at silly jokes. So different than the US, in so many ways. I have a gf and don't fool around but it still brightens my day.

Oh yeah, the weather is nice too.


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Agree JRB, it's hardly surprising they often win international beauty contests.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I realized today that my attitude had soured based a lot on Where I was in PI....Bagong Silang is nothing more really than "Tondo North" and all the stuff many of us gripe about is in full force in B. Silang. 

"Bagong Silang is also the largest barangay in terms of population with over 245,000 residents which accounts for about 16 percent of Caloocan's total population. Bagong Silang became the relocation site of people living in slum areas across Metro Manila since the 1970s greatly contributing to Bagong Silang's population." I've seen same effect in U.S. such as Norfolk when they razed down town slums and made it really nice downtown and the hoods just moved out to Green Run in Va Beach or over to Portsmouth, etc. Same story. 

Although even tonight down in Roxas/Del Pilar/Mabini area it's run down somewhat and nothing is maintained once built, I'm not surrounded by roosters, dogs, drunk women fighting literally on walk outside our house in B.Silang, karaoke wars, stereos blasting at 0630 every morning, and That Smell of everything bad. 

REALLY looking forward to much time spent in Subic next visit and getting to meet and talk to Expats there for a better perspective. There's a lot I Do like here and just need to Re-Discover that again, which is impossible where I spent last 9 days!

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Nickleback99 said:


> There's a lot I Do like here and just need to Re-Discover that again, which is impossible where I spent last 9 days!


Next time you get here plan a day or two in Iloilo, very pleasant compared to what you are describing there. 

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Nickleback99(James C),

When are you leaving the area. The wife and I will be in Intramuros from 31 Dec - 3 Jan for New Years.

Chuck


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

What's good about Philippines ?

1) if you are in the right place, locals won't accept money for a lift.
2) if you are in the right place, Locals will step up to help you, like to hep your luggage etc, and expect nothing in return.
3) If you are in the right place, locals will protect you if something goes wrong !

If you are in the wrong place, expect the opposite  i.e. expect to pay sky high prices for a lift, helping in luggage, and for the last - you may find your head missing 

4) Refund for bus tickets, without questions if you miss the bus
5) Flights waiting for a last minute passenger, who has checked in at last minute, as the counter doesn't not close 45 minutes before flight  (economy passenger)
6) Deluxe Bus Breaks down half way through the travel, and a normal bus replaces the deluxe pretty fast, and the bus company refunds the difference in far, to the last peso
7) Taxi drivers give exact change, including the 5 peso roll back (ok, 4, 6 and 7 are in Baguio  )


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

bidrod said:


> Nickleback99(James C),
> 
> When are you leaving the area. The wife and I will be in Intramuros from 31 Dec - 3 Jan for New Years.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks Chuck! I Wish! Leaving this morning with asawa to follow mid-Jan. She's headed back up to B. Silang.  This trip was real effort be all about family and with way Christmas fell, etc, hard for us to get out other places many on here are high ratings for, But Next Time. I'll put out a note next round a month out and see who's available to show me what I've been missing.

On a good note, First time through terminal 1 since 2012 and it is Greatly improved. MUCH better than before; so, glad to see progress and lucky for me, no lines this morning from Check in to Immigration, etc. Pretty empty here late morning compared to other times been here. 

Happy New Yr Everyone and look forward to truly meeting and knowing a lot of folks here over next several yrs.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> Next time you get here plan a day or two in Iloilo, very pleasant compared to what you are describing there.
> 
> Fred


 I'd love to take you up on that Fred! I've heard good things on Iloilo from others including a guy who worked for me before and he and his wife built a nice house there pending his retirement. I take it the language if Visayan? Either way, wife is more and more inclined Now to get some distance between us and the homestead up in B. Silang I think. Just much less hassle and pressures that way.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just give me a couple days heads up so can plan on it a bit. The language is Tagalog, Illonngo, & English, sometimes a bit confusing but it works. Our house should be done about the end of Jan so should be freed up from having to be here all the time. My Asawa grew up here and then spent some of her adult years here so she is pretty familiar with the whole area and can answer most any question. The Mayor and his people are very progressive and constantly trying to improve the entire city so sometimes it is a bit hard to keep up with all the changes. I really believe he is trying to bring it back to "The Queen City" status as it once was. He is certainly different from the normal Philippine Politician. At a recent Christmas party, He saw us sitting at a different table than where he was and came over to shake my hand and ensure that I was enjoying myself (had to be because I am obviously an expat among the Pinoys cause I certainly am nothing to fawn over other than being different).

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cheap meds and better health too.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lefties43332 said:


> cheap meds and better health too.


And, if you are married to a Filipino, you can use the spouse' PhilHealth to claim back the hospitalisation fee as a dependant - all in Cash  (if the spouse has been paying PhilHealth premiums properly)


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> cheap meds and better health too.


Depends on your perspective. I get free meds so to me buying meds in the Philippines is a real concern.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Not just Filipinos*



simonsays said:


> And, if you are married to a Filipino, you can use the spouse' PhilHealth to claim back the hospitalisation fee as a dependant - all in Cash  (if the spouse has been paying PhilHealth premiums properly)


simonsays, purely FYI, you don't have to be married to a Filipina to avail of that entitlement; any expat who is an active member of PhilHealth can also claim back, either for himself and/ or his dependant expat spouse


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I am an avid Scuba Diver, so for me the things I like the most living here full time is the consistently warm weather and the hundreds of awesome dive sites all around the Philippines.

As a secondary item of likeability, it would be the ability to live here VERY comfortably on my Pension...something I could not even dream of doing back in the States!

And thirdly...as Lefties pointed out...beautiful women everywhere! Of course being happily married, (I rarely look...hehehe...)


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mabrouk said:


> simonsays, purely FYI, you don't have to be married to a Filipina to avail of that entitlement; any expat who is an active member of PhilHealth can also claim back, either for himself and/ or his dependant expat spouse


Understood.

But I meant even those who are not member of PhilHealth can claim as long as married to a Filipino.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Not Just Filipinos*



mabrouk said:


> simonsays, purely FYI, you don't have to be married to a Filipina to avail of that entitlement; any expat who is an active member of PhilHealth can also claim back, either for himself and/ or his dependant expat spouse





simonsays said:


> Understood.
> 
> But I meant even those who are not member of PhilHealth can claim as long as married to a Filipino.


Maybe so, but without being pedantic, the way you’ve written it could be a tad misleading as it implies that if you’re not a member of PhilHealth then you can only claim if you’re married to a *'Filipino'* and that’s not the case. If you want to phrase it like you’ve done (and avoid potential confusion), then it should read:

_"Those who are not a member of PhilHealth can claim as long as married to a *'member'*"._ In other words, the member can be any nationality i.e. Filipino, American, Irish, Canadian etc. A key aspect of the PhilHealth Policy is that the non-member should be declared as a dependant when the member signs up.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

mabrouk said:


> _"Those who are not a member of PhilHealth can claim as long as married to a *'member'*"._ In other words, the member can be any nationality i.e. Filipino, American, Irish, Canadian etc. A key aspect of the PhilHealth Policy is that the non-member should be declared as a dependant when the member signs up.


That is how we do it. I am the Dependant on her PhilHealth. Another bonus is since she is over 60 and is registered in the Senior Citizens Program, the PhilHealth is free for her and in turn free for me.

Fred


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> That is how we do it. I am the Dependant on her PhilHealth. Another bonus is since she is over 60 and is registered in the Senior Citizens Program, the PhilHealth is free for her and in turn free for me.
> Fred


Very nice too Fred. Just another perk of living in the Philippines. Long may you both enjoy that particular bonus!


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Depends on your perspective. I get free meds so to me buying meds in the Philippines is a real concern.


I'm in the same boat as you, Gary D. At this stage I am splitting my time between the UK and the Phils, so it's not so bad. This time I am here in the Phils for 4 months - I can get a docs prescription for 3 months before I leave and I am a month ahead on my scripts so I'm OK this time :heh:. I haven't dared price up my prescriptions over here! :-(


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

mabrouk said:


> A key aspect of the PhilHealth Policy is that the non-member should be declared as a dependant when the member signs up.


So what does it mean about the circumstances where the member joined PhilHealth years ago? My better half has been a member for years long before I was on the scene. We're planning to get married once her annulment has come through (but that's another long saga that's taking forever). Can she nominate me once we're married?


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*PhilHealth Safety Net*



soulman1949 said:


> So what does it mean about the circumstances where the member joined PhilHealth years ago? My better half has been a member for years long before I was on the scene. We're planning to get married once her annulment has come through (but that's another long saga that's taking forever). Can she nominate me once we're married?


soulman1949, I don’t profess to be an expert on all things PhilHealth; I’m simply a member and my wife a dependant, neither of us are Filipinos. On occasions, when some query or other comes up, I glean information from the PhilHealth website and if necessary, e-mail their head office if I require clarification. Hence you’d be advisable to check out any info that I provide. My understanding is that yes, your wife will definitely be able to name you as a dependant when you are married.

However, it raises the question as to why you should wait for that happy day to arrive. Here’s an extract from the e-mail of a PhilHealth rep during one of our correspondences. _‘For a foreign citizen to be registered under the National Health Insurance Program (NHIP), he only needs to present Alien Certificate of Registration (ACR).’
_
I only mention this because one never knows when one’s going to be hospitalised. Annulments sometimes take longer than imagined so you might find it comforting to be ‘covered’ by PhilHealth in the intervening period. Remember too that you have a range of options for payment if you do decide to sign up before your marriage, ranging from P200 per month, P600 per quarter or P2,400 per annum. If you believe the annulment is imminent, then you might want to wait. If, on the other hand, the annulment has been imminent for some time and still not happening, you could sign up to PhilHealth as a member yourself on a monthly or quarterly basis. Then, when your marriage does take place, you drop your own membership and join your wife’s as a dependant, totally free. At these sort of prices, it’s worth considering the safety net of having your own membership if you think your marriage date could be a little way off. Remember, you'll need to have an ACR to go down this route. 

I hope I’ve understood your question correctly. Re-reading your post, maybe your concern is related to whether or not a dependant can be changed once one has already been nominated i.e., her current husband? Personally, I can't see why not but I’ll refrain from venturing down that avenue as I guess I'm over analysing your question and you really do mean nominated. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you mabrouk for that detailed response, exactly what I wanted to know and more. I must admit I assumed that being a spouse was a condition, I find Filipino Government websites frustrating to put it mildly. 

I know all too well about the annulment situation, my gf petitioned in July 2012 and it's like plaiting sawdust! :-( Manyana and the phrase "have patience" take on a whole new meaning here in the Phils!

Just before Christmas, I went to Gensan to renew my visitors Visa for the first time, thus triggering the application for an ACR card. They've told me to come back third week in January to collect it! I'll talk to the gf right now about your comment and have a look at the appropriate website, that's brilliant news. Thank you again.

Best wishes

Alan


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*PhilHealth Form - Sample*



soulman1949 said:


> Thank you mabrouk for that detailed response, exactly what I wanted to know and more. I must admit I assumed that being a spouse was a condition, I find Filipino Government websites frustrating to put it mildly. I know all too well about the annulment situation, my gf petitioned in July 2012 and it's like plaiting sawdust! :-( Manyana and the phrase "have patience" take on a whole new meaning here in the Phils!
> Just before Christmas, I went to Gensan to renew my visitors Visa for the first time, thus triggering the application for an ACR card. They've told me to come back third week in January to collect it! I'll talk to the gf right now about your comment and have a look at the appropriate website, that's brilliant news. Thank you again. Best wishes Alan


Soulman1949. You’re welcome. Here’s a couple of other pointers. 

*(1)* On the PhilHealth Member Registration Form (PMRF) I believe you would register under Section 3.2 the _'Informal Economy'_ (also known as the ‘Individually Paying Program’) and tick the box entitled: _‘Citizen of other countries working/residing/studying in the Philippines’._ I’ll try to attach the form below. Please note the form is for info only, when I registered, they insisted that I complete the original form at the office.

*(2) * A caveat that you should be aware of; I believe you require 3 x months paid up subscriptions before any claim can be made. Like I said earlier, no big shakes re the low subscription fee but the sooner you join, the sooner you’re entitled to claim if you do require hospitalisation.

By the way, I think we’re getting a little off track from the original post so one of the moderators may direct us accordingly.


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you again, mabrouk. My gf didn't know that I could join PhilHealth and we agreed it was a good idea. I'll look at the website today.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

soulman1949 said:


> Thank you again, mabrouk. My gf didn't know that I could join PhilHealth and we agreed it was a good idea. I'll look at the website today.


In Fact, my post was in a different sense.

If a foreigner, NOT holding any residency, married to a Filipino who is on PhilHealth, the foreigner can claim from PhilHealth for expenses incurred in PH, as dependent. 

I don't remember the need to 'declare spouse' or dependent, or the PhilHealth in Baguio is less complicated.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*PhilHealth - Advisable To Declare Dependants*



soulman1949 said:


> Thank you again, mabrouk. My gf didn't know that I could join PhilHealth and we agreed it was a good idea. I'll look at the website today.





simonsays said:


> In Fact, my post was in a different sense. If a foreigner, NOT holding any residency, married to a Filipino who is on PhilHealth, the foreigner can claim from PhilHealth for expenses incurred in PH, as dependent. I don't remember the need to 'declare spouse' or dependent, or the PhilHealth in Baguio is less complicated.


That's correct, simonsays. There's no need to declare a spouse or dependant when you sign up to PhilHealth. Soulman1949 is not yet married and therefore does not fall under the dependant category. That's why he's considering becoming a member himself.

I've just re-read your last post and I think I see where you're coming from. If I understand you correctly, you're saying that as long as a person signs up and becomes a member (Filipino or otherwise), then there is no need for them to declare a spouse/ dependant on the form or the system because it's automatic. In other words, if you had to be hospitalised, you could make a claim based on the fact that you wife was a member, even though she hadn't 'declared' you as a dependant. If that's what you mean, then I respectfully draw your attention to the PhilHealth website Qualified Dependents for the Informal Economy | PhilHealth
then scroll down to the bottom under Important, where it states, *'Qualified dependents must be declared by the principal member. Their names must be listed under the principal member's Member Data Record (MDR) to ensure hassle-free benefits availment'.*

Now, we all know that the Philippines is not up to scratch with regard to implementing policies and procedures, so you and others may well have been able to claim as a dependant without having actually been declared on the application form. However, if you haven't already done so, I'd say it was highly advisable to have your name declared as a dependant, just in case you need hospitalisation outside of Baguio or elsewhere where the policies are more strictly enforced and as they state on their website, *'to ensure hassle-free benefits availment'*. It doesn't cost anything to have your name registered as a dependant, so I'd suggest there's no need to take the risk.


----------

